# Cichlid only retail store



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of a cichlid exclusive store? If you did know of one would you drive extra miles to visit?

The more I get into the hobby the more I don't like what I see at pet stores and realize that they are pretty much useless to me.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

What you need is an importer or breeder, in the uk we have a site called "aquarist classifieds" which people list various fish on.

I bought my WC from a guy called Tan in london, here is his lastest listing: http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... _84790.php

If you find something like that in the USA you will get much better quality fish than a general store.. there must be something.

maybe search ebay too? breeders/importers often list on there, just add you zip code to narrow down the search area.

:thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya, seems like that is what alot of people do gord, I was just curious if the type of store front I mentioned existed. And if it did would it be attractive to anyone.

If it is then I might think about opening one. I know there isn't anything like it within 200 miles of my house.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Well he isn't 100% exclusive but there is a store in Pinellas Park Florida called "Living Color" and the guy there is big on cichlids. Used to be that 99% of his stock was cichlids only. African, SA, CA and the "other" fish were ones like tetras, guppies but only a few tanks for them. But now he's had to expand his offerings to include saltwater. Nothing wrong with that but you can kinda tell he isn't into the SW fish as much and he certainly doesn't know them as well as his beloved cichlids. Now his store is closer to 75% cichlids and 25% SW and "other" FW fish. 
I have a love/hate thing with that store! I love to go in there and check out all the cichlids. Love how well he takes care of them too! I hate to go in there and check out all the cichlids. Because I always find at least one that I really, really, want!! :wink:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Unless you pay 60+$$$$ shipping its a 50/50 turn out with our hobby.

Thats just the way it is. I'm not trying to pry, you do have a good understanding that you would rather go some where else instead of keep going to the place you don't like and complain which is a good attitude IMO. :thumb: 
Honestly, I think I can go to just about any shop and pick out the good from the bad. Thats what its about from my point of view.

Depending on the shops local they might not have the privileges to have someone local supply them with cichlids so in most case with the exception of one or two ( breeds fish themself ) I have seen personally so far the blame for bad fish can be directed toward the vendor, at least with most small timers ( mom and pop ). Also even then the guys that do get cichlids from someone local still have to go to someone big like Marine Wholesale or Segrest farms for other fish that are hard to breed successfully at home.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I'm not necessarily worried about the local shops treatment of the fish or low quality of stock. I know that they have a different goal in mind, that being a more general pet store.

My goal would to be a specialty shop. I would concentrate on the cichlids and not worry about the other pets and I am hoping that would do 2 things. 1 bring in people who are looking for a quality fish and 2 make it easier for me to provide that fish. (and supplies of course)

I would have to get some fish from outside sources but I would also try to get as many as I can from local breeders and breed them myself.

My store would look more like a museum than a store and I would have everything labeled correctly. Most fish would be in species specific tanks or 2 species tanks.

Am I dreaming?


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

Their is a place called Cichlids Unlimited near were i live. I have not been to it yet but it sounds promising.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

No idea how feasible the business idea is, but it is certainly a nice dream. No doubt most cichlid keepers would love a place like that... it is just a question of demand and profit...


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

We've got a shop called The Wet Spot that is probably 75% cichlids, it's the retail outlet for The Cichlid Exchange. The owner of both places is a member of GPAS, he's giving a presentation in Sept if you want to come out to the PNW and talk to him.

Unless you're importing and exporting fish, dealing heavily with mail order, I don't think there's enough demand locally to support a cichlid only shop. Part of the allure of cichlids is that many of them are rare and difficult to find in the hobby, if they were as easy to find as guppies then they'd be about as exciting as guppies. ***Not trying to say guppies are not interesting, I think they are some of the more beautiful fish, breeding for certain color traits can be a lifelong endeavor.***


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

In general, stores that cater to hobbyists vs. the general public fail.

Unless you live in a large enough metro area to support such an endeavor, it would be much better to have an online, specialty business for just cichlids than trying to support a store front that automatically excludes anyone who's not looking for a cichlid.


----------

